
Show HN: Try Open Source Pretrained ML Models in Seconds - mikeshi42
https://modeldepot.io/ml/demos
======
mikeshi42
Hey everyone! I started ModelDepot to lower the barrier for engineers to try
out and deploy ML models on their own terms.

I realized that having runnable IPython Notebooks might not always be easy or
fast enough (dev environment, dependency issues, etc.), so we've put in the
effort to host the models for you to try out on your own in seconds!

These models are running on demand, so it might take a bit to warm up but it
should be much faster than trying to set it up locally yourself!

If you're interested in more ML models, we also recently started curating a
light version here:
[https://modeldepot.io/trending](https://modeldepot.io/trending)

------
prithvi24
The live demos feature sounds really cool!

~~~
mikeshi42
Thanks! Hope you enjoyed it :D

